# My 1st Ebay Win



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just won this `Zim` Made in USSR for 99p plus postage , never heard of this firm









Seller says its running, liked the look of it, note `Moscow Stripes` on the movement









Sellers photo`s


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Your 1st ebay win









I thought you were a bay veteran Mac.

Very elegant lookin that, will be nice to see a better pic when you get it.

Would look nice on a croc grain strap


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Mac, that's a bargain.









Let's see some pics when you get it please.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Take a look in the links section of my site under "Reference Material", there's a link to a site that has some information about Russian brands.























http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/html/links.html


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Your 1st ebay win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I was a Ebay virgin









it was marked as spares or repair but running so fingers crossed mind you Â£2.94 inc post its worth the risk and it does look rather nice









*CROC STRAP*























Paul get you `Significant Other` to give you a slap this instant

























Stan said:


> Well done Mac, that's a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan & Paul I`ll post better photo`s and try and give more details when it arrives









Right, now theres a few more inexpensive little beauties I`ve got my eye on


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan,links to other forums and all that
















Mind you,I did find a forum there with an interesting moderator


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Stan,links to other forums and all that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a link to the forum but a link to the reference section.







Our member's need information.









You just couldn't ressist it could you you bugger.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stan said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Stan,links to other forums and all that
> ...


Edited the post Alex, so there.





















Ner, nernee, ner, ner!
















Moderator's are a wonderful carring breed, aren't we?









At least on RLT.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Take a look in the links section of my site under "Reference Material", there's a link to a site that has some information about Russian brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for risking the wrath of your fellow moderators Stan









I hope they don`t go round and duff you up for this I`ve heard they can be a rough bunch when roused






























Mind you I`m sure you can deal with some young upstarts
















However I feel certain that after a little chat









You`ll all kiss and make up


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac, I sometimes stretch the rules but only in the interests of loyal forum members and our host.
















I can take a slapped wrist without complaint because I will always hold my hands up when wrong.







I wish others would do the same without chucking their toys out and leaving the forum.

And, I'll correct my mistakes so that the forum isn't brought into disrepute, where I can.

I doubt my loyalty to this forum and it's aims would ever be called into question by our host or my fellow mods, don't worry about that.









But, as you have said............. I'm an ancient anarchist who will never know any better.
















I will always try to do the right thing for our lads.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac, I sometimes stretch the rules but only in the interests of loyal forum members and our host.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan I doubt your integrity would ever be called into question on this forum









Your sanity and taste with regards to certain examples of horology maybe however


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac, I sometimes stretch the rules but only in the interests of loyal forum members and our host.Â
> ...


Thanks Mac.









Integrity matters above all and so does this forum, taste is transient, my sanity is in doubt as it always was and will be.









Nowt new there then.









RLT rocks, because its members do.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Thanks Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome and quite correct Stan









Right thats me done for the night, I`ve just got to go and wash my dishes, clean my teeth







qiuckly come back for one last peek at the forum then off to bed


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Get some ZZZ's Mac, they come in useful.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh I do hope this turns out to be OK
















Ebay sellers photo`s


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Searching through Ebay I found another one listed as a`* ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels`*.









It wasn`t the same style, the case is cushion shaped but it dose have a sub dial so may have the same or similar movement to mine









Its a `Mockba 80` Olympics commemorative watch with a green ( sort of dark lime ) face, not really my cup of coffee


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan,I was only kidding around about the link







Sorry


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Stan,I was only kidding around about the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know mate, don't worry.
















I can take a joke, just pointing it out to those that can't.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Zim-ply a great bargain...!









The movement looks like the standard one found in pobedas etc... a good movement mindyou and 99p is worth it even if it was not running at all.

there should be a date stamp on the bridge somewhere, like (a-bb) where a = quarter of the year and bb = the year - probably early 1960s on yours.

Moscow stripes because you can't really call them 'cotes de geneve' if it was made in Russia.

Zim made some whacky quartz watches too but I don't think they make watches anymore if anything at all.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh I do hope this turns out to be OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bargain







Never heard of "Zim", I don't recognise the logo but can't make it out clearly anyway due to poor preparation work in the photography dept







Ian "Raketat" would know all about this watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Zim-ply a great bargain...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys









I wondered if it might be a pobeda movement if so could get new one for Â£16 and maybe swap the movements if the Zim does have a problem


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Arrived today, condition seems good, running well so far, as you can see there`s a green tinge which evenly covers most of the dial, the main hands are `blued` the seconds hand is black.









The crystel is scratched but I`ll see what a bit of `Polywatch` can do









*ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602, c1950`s?*


















The chrome is worn a little, but mostly on the back, most Russian watch movements I`ve seen are fairly plain this is the first I`ve seen with `Moscow` stripes









*ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602*










The inside of the back also is decorated in addition there are a couple of jewelers repair `marks` which shows it was cared for by someone in the past









*ZIM(Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels case back*










The watch winds well and ticks nicely,too early to tell about timekeeping.









The winder is rather stiff to pull out and the crown undid when I was adjusting the time, to tighten it up I *carefully* put my thumb on the large & small gear wheels and held them whilest *gently* turning the crown a bit which seemed to work.
















No doubt more learned forum members will be shuddering at such illtreatment























Anyway I`m rather pleased with Zim









Especially at 99p


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking good

The nice finished movements went from about 1950s to the end of the 60s

the same movements can be found in many modern POBEDAs

but their movement is unfinished and rouch looking

yours is probably from the 60s

Dave


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Looking good
> 
> The nice finished movements went from about 1950s to the end of the 60s
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,

I`ve just found a photo on Ebay of the movement in a modern Pobeda and it appears identical apart from the decoration









Well at least I know I should be able to get parts if I need any


----------

